# Laptop speakers stay on with headphone plugged in?



## speakingofsegue (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I've checked out some other forums with answers to my question, and nothing has worked, so I've decided to start my own thread.

Some background: I have an Alienware (custom build online) laptop. There are two jacks I can plug a headphone into, one of them being specifically for microphones (so really only one jack), and the other, obviously, for headphones. When I first had my laptop, any time I would plug a headphone into the jack the laptop speakers would turn off. I also was able to control the volume levels with the dial on the side of the keyboard. However, about a year and a half into having my laptop I needed to reformat the hard drive. After doing that, I no longer had the ability to use the volume dial on the side of the keyboard (which still doesn't work to this day), and as well, any time I plug headphones into the jack, the speakers stay on.

I am using Realtek HD. The headphones (not sure if that matters) are some Sony stereo ones. When I plug the headphones in, a box pops up asking me what I just plugged in. I click headphones. That doesn't change anything. I've also tried fiddling around with the sound controls through control panel to see if it makes a difference whether I say I've plugged in headphones, or speakers, or that there are no speakers, and nothing fixes the issue. I have also tried updating the drivers for Realtek and installing those, which also have not seemed to solve the issue.

If anyone has any suggestions for things I could try to make it so that it's either speakers OR headphones (breaking the circuit and channeling to headphones when plugged in), instead of both at the same time, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try alienware's support site http://support.alienware.co.uk/Support_Pages/Restricted_Pages/driver_downloads.aspx


----------



## speakingofsegue (Mar 10, 2010)

This did not help, unfortunately. First, none of the drivers listed through the Alienware support site are Realtek. Nonetheless, I tried downloading a couple different ones, but clearly nothing happened since they were just driver updates and I didn't have the original software installed.

I also went to the Realtek website and tried downloading their driver updates and re-installing those, and this also did nothing. This is absolutely ridiculous and it should be a given that when I plug headphones in I don't want the sound coming out of my speaker as well, so the fact that it is proving to be this difficult just to get my laptop back to "common sense" is frustrating.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you have something like realtek hd audio in control panel you may be able to configure some settings in there


----------



## speakingofsegue (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, there is the realtek HD icon in the control panel, and I've been through all the options it gives to try and change things, but nothing works.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have a look here http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-23749-headphone-sound-come-from-desktop-also


----------

